# Male or Female GT



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Im new to Cichlids, so im not sure. But from what I read, im leaning to male. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would agree, a very nice male.


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks, need to get a female. Been going to Petsmart weekly for the last while, and can never seem to get one. Anyone know of a good place online for Canadian ordering of sexed Cichlids?


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

just got what i'm hoping is a female mate for the Terror posted above, if not into a diffrent tank you go. Heres 2 pics, help me sex guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you're in good shape. That's a very nice looking little female. I hope they get along.


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice thanks


----------

